# zubie - Onboard Diagnostic app



## Arturo Diaz (Feb 10, 2015)

Has anyone tried the Zubie app

It's apparently an app that let's you check your car and does diagnostics
along with other features that might be helpful for driving or purchasing a used car.

Any feedback would be appreciated. There's tons of videos on youtube about it

here is one:


----------



## ItsASecret (Dec 1, 2014)

So, no one has used Zubie? It's almost 2017 and I wanted to see if anyone had feedback as I'm going to purchase a few for my Hyrecar/Turo fleet


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

I've used torque which is similar I bring my old2 adapter anytime I'm shopping for cars and take a long test drive. I watch temps, oil pressure, boost(if applicable) and compare it to normal for that car type. 

Best $25 I've ever spent


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

So I didn't watch the video till now lol it's nothing like Torque lol

I think that's a great idea for a turo fleet idea


----------



## Melissa Pagan (Nov 19, 2016)

Yeah nice idea.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

When I upgraded phones recently, I was told of this device at T-Mobile

https://explore.t-mobile.com/t-mobile-sync-up-drive

Was curious, they also said if I have a spare sim card, I can get it free without having to add another line. I do, so for getting it free... I may consider doing it to see how it works.

Anyone have experience with this particular device?


----------

